# Post your GOOD CSR stories here!



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Most of us have had bad experiences with the CSRs of the dbs companies. How many have had good experiences? I very rarely call them anymore, but I recently ordered the 8PSK mod for my 6000, and I actually had a very good experience that I though I'd share with you.

I called Friday the 19th to order my 8PSK. Since I'm in Denver, when I order equipment I usually drive over to one of the 2 warehouses to pick it up, rather than wait for the shipping. So, I told the CSR that I wanted to pick the 8PSK mod up. He said sure...and put in the order. I went over to the warehouse over lunch on Friday, and they didn't have any. All of them are shipping out of Atlanta. Oh well...so I called back and talked to another CSR on Friday afternoon and had my order changed to be shipped from Atlanta. Monday I called back to get a tracking number for the shipment...it hadn't shipped yet. No problem...there had been lots of reports that they were backordered. So, to the good experience - I called back on Tuesday to check on the shipping status. Went through all of the account info with Joseph. He told me that the module was shipping that day, and that he would upgrade the shipping to overnight via Fedex. I said, Huh...cool. (And sure enough, I received the module Wednesday morning!). Then, out of the blue, he told me that he saw that I don't have Cinemax and that there's a current deal going to get 6 months of Cinemax free with HBO. I tell him that I'm not really that interested in Cinemax as they don't have any HD channels, and that it's not worth it to me to have to pay the downgrade fee when I call and cancel in 6 months. He told me to hold on a second, and when he came back he said that they'd waive the downgrade fee when I called to cancel. Once again, I said Huh...ok. Make sure you put that in my account so that it's obvious. So they give me the Cinemax channels and they waive the downgrade fee when I cancel them. As soon as I hing up with Joseph, I called the standard number (1-800-333-DISH) to see if the account note had been added. Sure enough, it's there and it won't cost me a thing to cancel Cinemax when the 6 months is up. All in all, a good experience with a Dish CSR.

So, let's hear your stories!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I spoke with Suzy in the [email protected] group and she was absolutely excellent. When I had an issue with finding out the status of the YES network, she promised to gather the info and call me back. Sure enough, she did it the same day. Then, we got to talking and I mentioned how disappointed I was in that Echostar hadn't given Dishplayer owners any special deals to bump up to 501s and, sure enough, she gave me 2 for $99. When there was a nightmare with the shipping and the dealer that was supposed to bring them out, she went right away to give me account credits for $20. Al in all, the CSR was great, the dealer was a nightmare. At least I can be discretionary with the dealers I choose...


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

All hail the customer retention group at DirecTV. When DirecTV ran out of Hughes refurb DirecTivos that they were selling for $99 a few months back, this group gave me $100 credit on my bill so that my net cost on a $200 DirecTivo off the web was $100.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

When one of my Dish Network remotes broke, the CSR replaced it for free even though the warrantee on the remote had already expired a couple of weeks before. Saved me $50. :righton:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I get home with my DirecTivo and there is no card in it. Go back to Ultimate Electronics and they tell me that they can't give me another card.  Call DirecTV and the CSR overnights me a new card on SATURDAY! Rock on! :righton:


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

I have dealt with Dish CSRs about 10 times since switching from Cable. They have always been very good except for one time. As a matter of fact, when I was deciding between D* and E*, D* was not very clear with me of what I needed while E* was very prompt to my hardware needs as well as billing questions and programming questions. I have been very satisfied with the CSR and can say that only once had a problem with a CSR from E*


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

My experiences with the CSRs at D* have been pretty good for the most part, especially in helping me apply for distant nets and explaining the procedure, pricing, etc. I rarely call them, but I did get a rock one time that was reading off of a card and just didn't know what he was talking about. I called back a few minutes later, got a different CSR, and got what I needed (downgrade of service - dropping HBO). 

My experiences with Ultimatetv have been incredible. Their CSRs seem to really know the product and are very generous with discounts. In the past year that I have had UTV, there was a spotbeam problem that only affected UTV units. It lasted about 24 hours and they credited my account 4 months. When our locals were pixelating (a D* problem, not a UTV problem), UTV credited my account another 4 months of free service. They are very professional and courteous.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Only time I called was 2 years ago, to ask wthat happened to ch 947. The CSR promptly said that as on July 19th, 2000, Muzak decided to pull the Holiday channel from AT150, or from their line up all together, I forgot which one.


----------

